# Roasted Citrus Turkey Breast



## Filus59602 (Oct 21, 2002)

Roasted Citrus Turkey Breast - low fat

1 frozen bone-in turkey breast (4-5 pounds) 
Pinch of parsley, finely chopped 
Pinch of fresh thyme, finely chopped 
Pinch of fresh rosemary, finely chopped 
Pinch of freshly ground black pepper 
Pinch of paprika 
2 oranges 
1 lemon 

1. Thaw the frozen turkey. Rinse and pat dry with paper towels. 
2. In a medium bowl, combine the parsley, thyme and rosemary. 
3. Grate the oranges and lemon peel and set the oranges and lemon aside. 
4. Add the peels to the herb mixture and toss until combined. Rub the herb mixture over the skin of the turkey. 
5. Place the turkey on a rack in a large roasting pan. 
6. Cut the oranges and lemon in half and squeeze their juices over the turkey. Also sprinkle the turkey with the pepper and paprika. 
7. Insert a meat thermometer in the thickest part of the breast. Roast turkey uncovered, at 325 degrees F for 2 1/2 hours or until the thermometer registers 170 degrees to 175 degrees. 
8. Baste turkey often with the pan juices. 
9. Remove and discard the skin before serving. 

Serves 4; Cal 125, Fat 0.8 g, Fiber 0.2 g., Chol 72 mg., Sod 47 mg 

Note: Loosely cover the turkey with foil during roasting to avoid over browning.


----------

